# Aging Gracefully-IrishEyes reaches 1000



## cuchuflete

¡Felicidades!

 *Thanks for so many displays of good help,

Un saludo,
Cuchu


Irish Eyes
*​


----------



## irisheyes0583

Gracias, cuchu! I don't know if I'd necessarily call it "graceful" (I participated in some pretty good butchery of castellano! ), but your felicitaciones are greatly appreciated! 

I've learned so much from y'all, and I thank everyone for their kindness & help!


----------



## Eustache

muchas muchas felicidades 

*b*asta escuchar tu voz
*e*n tu mundo o en el mio
*b*ajo la luna o bajo el sol
*i*ntenso o tranquilo para saber que
*t*u corazon nos
*a*ma


----------



## Eugens

¡Felicidades, Irisheyes! 
~Happy 1000!~​


----------



## Alundra

CONGRATULATIONS!!!  

Alundra.


----------



## Mei

Congratulations Irish, thank you for all your help, keep on learning!!  

Mei


----------



## Laia

*Congrats and thank you*

Laia


----------



## Vanda

Olhos irlandeses, 
também estou entre a legião de agradecidos por sua ajuda! 
Contamos com os próximos 1000 posts!​


----------



## Agnès E.

Nous avons beaucoup de chance de vous avoir ! Mille félicitations !


----------



## ILT

Wow!!! 1000 posts Iriseyes!!! Thanks for such insighful and colaborative participation.  It's a pleasure to see your posts.

FELICIDADES


----------



## VenusEnvy

*Irish: Wow, congrats on this milestone! You're sooo helpful in the Spanish forum, you deserve a good pat on the back and a warm hug!    *


----------



## JazzByChas

Hey Irish:

I don't visit the Spanish forums much (at all) but I do notice you add some rather interesting commentary to the English only, and the Cultural Discussions, I must say!  

Congrats, kid!

_I know I'm old enough to be your father! _


----------



## Fernando

Thank you, irisheyes. I will like to have the grasp you have on English and Spanish. Maybe on my 90s.


----------



## Phryne

*Felicitaciones!!!! 
*​


----------



## GenJen54

Many heartfelt congratulations on your first *Mille-Post*! 
In celebration of the event, how about a little *Irish **jig,* 
and a hearty *Irish **stout* 
(but not necessarily in that order!)
  ​


----------



## Outsider

_Muitos parabéns, Irisheyes.

Uma canção para você. Espero que goste.

_​


----------



## fenixpollo

*Now we're the ones that are smiling, irisheyes!   *
** 
*Happy Postiversary!*
** 
​


----------



## blancalaw

*Felicitaciones viejita!!!
Me inspiras!!!​*


----------



## anangelaway

FOR YOU  ​ 
!!!​


----------



## Like an Angel

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Roi Marphille

Hi, ups...I'm late but I want to congratulate you for nice job in here!
I like your posts!

Warm Regards from Uncle Roi


----------

